# Rucksack oder Hip Pack



## Vaultier (28. Juni 2019)

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem neune Rucksack bin, frage ich mich ob ein Hip Bag evtl. auch eine Alternative wäre.

Ich brauche den Rucksack hauptsächlich als Trinkrucksack für Marathons bzw. längere Feierabendrunden, da an meinem Fahrrad nur ein Flaschenhalter befestigt werden kann. Es soll kein 20l Tourenrucksack sein.
Der EVOC CC 3l Race war gefällt mir ganz gut.








						CC 3l RACE - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
					

Der EVOC CC 3l RACE wurde für Ausdauerrennen konzipiert. Ein ultraleichter und minimalistischer Rucksack mit extrabreiten, bequemen Hüftgurtflügeln un...




					www.evocsports.com
				




Ich habe aber gesehen, das es bei EVOC auch Hip Pack mit Trinklblase gibt. Da sollte ja neben der Trinkblase noch Platz für Schlauch, CO2-Pumpe und Multitool sein.








						HIP PACK RACE 3l - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
					

Unser EVOC HIP PACK RACE 3l ist mit seiner optimierten Rückenbelüftung ideal für Bike-Runden mit wenig Equipment. Durch das VENTI FLAP-System lässt si...




					www.evocsports.com
				




Das die Dinge optisch nicht so berauschend sind ist mir ziemlich egal, ein vollgestopfte Trikottasche sieht auch nicht besser aus.

Ich frage mich nur, wie die diese Hip Bags sich tragen, im Vergleich zu einem Rucksack. Sicher hat man dann keinen verschwitzen Rücken. Ich frage mich nur wie sicher bzw. wie fest sie auf der Hüfte sitzen.

Ich würde gerne mal Erfahrungen von anderen zu diesem Thema lesen.


----------



## Florent29 (28. Juni 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie die diese Hip Bags sich tragen, im Vergleich zu einem Rucksack. Sicher hat man dann keinen verschwitzen Rücken. Ich frage mich nur wie sicher bzw. wie fest sie auf der Hüfte sitzen.



Ich habe eine Hip Bag von Camelbak - die sitzt gut und sicher auf der Hüfte und ich finde die Bewegungsfreiheit besser als bei einem Rucksack.

Allerdings sollte man aufpassen, die Tasche nicht all zu voll zu stopfen. 1,5 Liter Wasser, Ersatzschaltauge, 1 Windjacke, Handy. Mehr sollte da nicht rein, sonst merkt man das Gewicht zu sehr.

Den Rest strappe ich einfach am Rahmen fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (28. Juni 2019)

das Gewicht verteilt sich im Rucksack besser, dafür hast Du beim HipPack den Rücken frei. Habe das HipBag allerdings ohne Trinkblase. und finde das sehr angenehm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen 1.5kg Mehrgewicht  damit zu transportieren. Habe es aber "bestückt" noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## schmitr3 (28. Juni 2019)

Benutze den HipPack auch für Feierabendrunden, Tool/Flickzeug/Schlauch/Handy und Trinkblase drin und finde das sehr angenehm im Vergleich zum Rucksack. Stört mich nicht, sitzt ausreichend (hab da auch gezweifelt) fest. Bin da aber auch nicht empfindlich und könnte mir vorstellen, das das nicht jedem gefällt - muss man einfach testen.


----------



## Florent29 (28. Juni 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen 1.5kg Mehrgewicht  damit zu transportieren.



Mangels Flaschenhalter bleibt mir nix anderes übrig


----------



## decay (28. Juni 2019)

Funktioniert prima mit dem Hip-Bag, habe auch das Camelbak, man spürt es kaum. Habe meinen Evoc nur noch für lange Touren auf, lohnt sich einfach nicht und wenn man mal ohne Rucksack gewohnt ist will man auch nicht zurück.


----------



## Vaultier (28. Juni 2019)

Wie wird eigentlich der Schlauch verlegt?
Bei meinem Rucksack kam er ja ob in der Mitte raus und verflief entlang des Gurtes.


----------



## Tanja78 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch das Hip Pack von Evoc und bin sehr zufrieden damit ...habe es aber noch nie mit einer Trinkblase benutzt.


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Juni 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich der Schlauch verlegt?
> Bei meinem Rucksack kam er ja ob in der Mitte raus und verflief entlang des Gurtes.


Der kommt am der rechten Seite unten raus und wird am Bauchgurt fest geklipst.


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2019)

Beim Evoc war glaub ich auch eine Magnethalterung für das Shirt dran, bin mir nicht sicher. Beim Camelbak wie @schmitr3 sagt, wird dort mit einem Verschluss gehalten und lässt sich während der Fahrt ein und ausclipsen.


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Juni 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Beim Evoc war glaub ich auch eine Magnethalterung für das Shirt dran, bin mir nicht sicher. Beim Camelbak wie @schmitr3 sagt, wird dort mit einem Verschluss gehalten und lässt sich während der Fahrt ein und ausclipsen.


Ich bezog mich auf den Evoc, die bieten einen kleinen Magnetclip an, um den Schlauch zuhalten. Leider nicht dabei sondern kostet einen 10er extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (29. Juni 2019)

Ok  Den Camelbak kriegt man für 60 Euronen und der hat den Clip bereits. Evoc lässt sich gut bezahlen, aber gut, Giesing wird immer teurer


----------



## Vaultier (29. Juni 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Der kommt am der rechten Seite unten raus und wird am Bauchgurt fest geklipst.



Dann werde ich wohl eher zu einem Rucksack tendieren. Fand das Mundstück auf Brusthöhe ganz praktisch.


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Juni 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl eher zu einem Rucksack tendieren. Fand das Mundstück auf Brusthöhe ganz praktisch.


Über die Schulter kann dabei ja nicht funktionieren. Aber eine Hand vom Lenker muss man so oder so nehmen, auch beim Rucksack.


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2019)

Geht wirklich analog zum Rucksack, kurz runtergreifen und hochziehen und dann wieder in die Nähe des Magneten bringen. Ich will niemanden bekehren, aber mich bringt wenig dazu noch mit Rucksack zu fahren, dazu ist es einfach zu angenehm ohne.


----------



## aibeekey (29. Juni 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Geht wirklich analog zum Rucksack, kurz runtergreifen und hochziehen und dann wieder in die Nähe des Magneten bringen. Ich will niemanden bekehren, aber mich bringt wenig dazu noch mit Rucksack zu fahren, dazu ist es einfach zu angenehm ohne.



Angenehmer definitiv ohne Rucksack. Aber eben dann auch leider ohne Schutz am Rücken... fühlt sich immer irgendwie unangenehm "nackt" an ohne Rucksack. Ähnlich, wie wenn man oben merkt, dass man die Schoner vergessen hat. Auf einmal spürt man den Fahrtwind an stellen, an die er nicht hin gehört Aber kommt sicher auch sehr drauf an, was man für Trails vor der Haustüre hat und wieviel Sicherheitsbedürfnis man dabei eben hat.


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Juni 2019)

Das ist ja dann eine komplett andere Diskussion. War beim OP ja keine Rede von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaultier (30. Juni 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Angenehmer definitiv ohne Rucksack. Aber eben dann auch leider ohne Schutz am Rücken... fühlt sich immer irgendwie unangenehm "nackt" an ohne Rucksack. Ähnlich, wie wenn man oben merkt, dass man die Schoner vergessen hat. Auf einmal spürt man den Fahrtwind an stellen, an die er nicht hin gehört Aber kommt sicher auch sehr drauf an, was man für Trails vor der Haustüre hat und wieviel Sicherheitsbedürfnis man dabei eben hat.


a


marx. schrieb:


> Angenehmer definitiv ohne Rucksack. Aber eben dann auch leider ohne Schutz am Rücken... fühlt sich immer irgendwie unangenehm "nackt" an ohne Rucksack. Ähnlich, wie wenn man oben merkt, dass man die Schoner vergessen hat. Auf einmal spürt man den Fahrtwind an stellen, an die er nicht hin gehört Aber kommt sicher auch sehr drauf an, was man für Trails vor der Haustüre hat und wieviel Sicherheitsbedürfnis man dabei eben hat.


Das mit dem Rückenschutz stimmt. Ich suche aber einen Rucksack für Marathons und Touren mit eher geringem Trailanteil. Da lasse ich ja dann auch die Knieprotektoren zu Hause. Für Touren mit hohem Trailanteil wird es sicher mal einen Rucksack mit Protektor geben.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. Juni 2019)

Deswegen habe ich mir einen getrennt tragbaren Rückenprotektor gekauft, auch weil das dafür sorgt, dass ich dann neben Hip Pack auch jeden xbeliebigen Rucksack auf anspruchsvollen Trailtouren tragen kann.

Nachteil ist natürlich, dass der Vorteil vom freien Rücken wegfällt, aber immer noch besser als ein Rucksack.
Sitz vom Hip Pack kann ich bestätigen, anziehen und gepflegt vergessen.


----------



## georgauf (30. Juni 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf den Evoc, die bieten einen kleinen Magnetclip an, um den Schlauch zuhalten. Leider nicht dabei sondern kostet einen 10er extra.



Stimmt nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn man das Hipback inkl Blase kauft, dann ist der Clip mit dabei, hängt zwar am Gurt, ist aber abnehmbar und so auch leicht aufs Shirt zu klippen.
Hab das Evoc Hipback selbst und nutz es sehr gern. Sowohl für Trailrunden, Abendrunden, mal mit dem Crosser.
Ich finds super mit der Trinkblase, hab nicht auf allen Rädern Flaschenhalter, aber habs auch schon so genutzt, dass eine Flasche im Halter war, eine zweite im Hipbag, dann hat man ein bissl weniger Gewicht an der Hüfte und da die Tasche eh super gepolstert ist, stört auch die Form der Flasche hinten drinnen nicht.
Grad wenn du eh eher Crosscountry Runden damit fahren willst, ist der Sitz sicher top, sogar beim Springen und ruppigeren Trails stört bzw. rutscht die Tasche nur ganz selten.


----------



## skitheworld (1. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es äußerst unangenehm wenn die 1,5 Liter im Bag sind. Das habe ich einmal gemacht, seitdem nicht mehr.


----------



## schmitr3 (1. Juli 2019)

georgauf schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn man das Hipback inkl Blase kauft, dann ist der Clip mit dabei


Also stimmt es ja doch


----------



## georgauf (1. Juli 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Also stimmt es ja doch



Naja wahrscheinlich gehens davon aus, dass man den clip nicht braucht, wenn man keine blase will. Ist ja doch auch irgendwie logisch.


----------



## Florent29 (1. Juli 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rückenschutz stimmt. Ich suche aber einen Rucksack für Marathons und Touren mit eher geringem Trailanteil. Da lasse ich ja dann auch die Knieprotektoren zu Hause. Für Touren mit hohem Trailanteil wird es sicher mal einen Rucksack mit Protektor geben.



Mein Ansatz ist genau umgekhrt - ich fahren das Hip Pack IMMER mit Rückenprotektor...entweder mit leichter ixs-Weste bei leichten Rennen und auf kurzen Trail-Touren oder mit schwerem Panzer bei Rennen mit viel Gerümpel oder in Bikeparks.

Auf Tagestouren nehme ich dann den Evoc, da passt auch ein ordentliches Pausenbrot rein und was man eben so braucht.

Und bei Marathons fahre ich ohne Rucksack oder sonst irgendwas. Da habe ich zwei Flaschenhalter, Schlauch und CO2 am Rahmen und den Rest in den Trikottaschen.


----------



## olsche (1. Juli 2019)

Stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
Bei mir ist es der Komperdell Litepack geworden, mit dem HipPack bin ich nicht warm geworden.


----------



## Danimal (1. Juli 2019)

Ich besitze zwei verschiedene Hip Packs, den Source Hipster mit Trinkblase und den Bontrager mit Flaschenfach.
An den Hipster kann man bei Bedarf die im Lieferumfang befindlichen "Hosenträger" anbringen, um das Gewicht auf den Schultern abzustützen. Der trägt sich sehr angenehm, gefällt mir aber in ein paar Details nicht so gut:

Die beiden Netztaschen, die vorne am Gurt angebracht sind, wirken nur auf den ersten Blick praktisch. Irgendein geisteskranker Entwickler hat da einen Schlitz für die Gurtdurchführung eingebaut. Da passen auch prima Schlüssel und andere Kleinteile durch! Warum nur??
Ein aktuelles Smartphone passt nicht oder nur unter Spannung in so ein Netzfach
Wenn die Trinkblase gefüllt ist, ist kaum noch Stauraum im Heckabteil vorhanden
die beiden kleinen Klettfächer reichen für Flickzeug und Minitool. Aber nicht für mehr.
Der Trinkgurt wird per Magnet vorne angeklipst. Das funktioniert gut. Generell besteht bei dieser Konstruktion aber die Gefahr, dass der Schlauch sich löst und in den Antrieb oder das Hinterrad baumelt. Ist mir noch nie passiert, aber in der Theorie...
Der Bontrager hingegen hat keine eigene Trinkblase, dafür aber mittig eine Stretch-Abteilung für eine normale Radpulle. Das hält bombenfest und ist auch gut einhändig während der Fahrt zu bedienen. Die beiden Reißverschlussfächer daneben sind groß genug für ein Smartphone, Pumpe, Minitool und Co. Mehr passt da auch nicht rein, das ist eher der Minimalansatz als Ersatz für Trikottaschen.
Größter Vorteil dieser Packs gegenüber normalen Trikottaschen ist, dass ich keine Angst mehr haben muss, was zu verlieren und mir nur den fertig gepackten Gurt umschnallen muss. Außerdem schwitze ich den Inhalt des Packs nicht so durch wie in einer Trikottasche. Den Bontrager kann man auch ganz gut unter einem Schlabbertrikot fahren, dann ist der quasi unsichtbar.


----------



## zimtsticker (1. Juli 2019)

Ich habe auch den Bontrager Rapid Pack, gibts laut Google ab 40€. Fahre nur noch sehr selten mit Rucksack, das Plus Bewegungsfreiheit gebe ich ungern her. Da drin findet alles Platz, was ich für eine 2-3 Stunden Tour brauche: Reifenheber, Tool, CO2, Verbandzeug, 2 Riegel, Handy. Schlauch hab ich meistens am Rahmen, der passt aber auch noch rein. In das Flaschenfach passt auch gut eine Regen-/Windjacke, wenn ich keine zweite Flasche brauche. Wenn's unterwegs Wasser gibt, fahre ich damit auch den ganzen Tag rum. Trägt sich angenehm und sitzt auch bei der Abfahrt gut, meistens merke ich ihn gar nicht. Sitzt also "fest". Ich würd's einfach mal ausprobieren, notfalls verkaufst du die Tasche halt weiter und hakst es als Experiment ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (1. Juli 2019)

Hi
ich würde etwas sehr schmales empfehlen. So in dieser Art:
Deuter Pulse
Wenn es zu sehr aufbaut bleibst du von vorne, z. B. aufsteigen uphill am Sattel hängen. Das nervt bei meinem aktuellen Uraltteil von Wolfskin.
Ich brauche den Hip Bag als zusätzlichen Wassertank eher selten. Gestern gingen 2,5h auch gut mit nur 0,75l.
Fürs Packmaß geht noch die Möglichkeit  ein oder mehrere Wasserbeutel zu nehmen, anstatt Wasserflasche.
Rucksack geht bei mir gar nicht. Leider. Wäre für mich an sich die einfachste und flexibelste Möglichkeit. Aber schwitzen mit irgendetwas am Rücken macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------



## neopok (1. Juli 2019)

benutze dieses Teil hier und bin mehr als zufrieden:








						Fanny Packs For All? High Above's Lookout Pack - Review - Pinkbike
					

The Lookout is a US-made butt bag for riders who know that backpacks are overkill.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## RobG301 (2. Juli 2019)

Wenn Hippack, dann den Pro!

Habe beide und der Pro hat erstmal die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschen mitzunehmen, dann sitzen sie besser, und der ganze Hippack sitzt, da er den hochwertigeren Hüftgurt der großen Rucksäcke wie FR Protect usw. hat viel besser!

Beim kleinen Hippack verstellt sich leider bei schwererer Beladung (volle Trinkblase oder volle Trinkflasche plus normale Beladung wie Werkzeug, Jacke etc.) der Hüftgurt gerne mal oder er hüpft im Downhill und rutscht dann nach unten auf der Hüfte.

Habe auch schon gesehene, dass jemand sich an seinen Rückenprotetkor eine Schlaufe genäht hat um die Trageschlaufe des Hippack dort einzuhängen, damit er nicht herab rutscht!

Von der Belüftung ist er aber echt top!

Hatte das Problem, dass mir zB. der Ergon BA3 Protect bei größerer Beladung Rückenschmerzen verursachte und das ist mit dem Hippack abgestellt! 
Für den Renneinsatz würde ich aber weiterhin einen kleinen Protektor-Rucksack benutzen!


----------



## Nanatzaya (3. Juli 2019)

Ich fahr eigentlich nur noch mit Hip Pack. In meinem Fall Dakine Hotlaps 2L.
Reicht auch für lange (70 bis 100 km) Touren mit'm Gravelbike, aber da sind auch 2 Flaschenhalter dran.

Das Ding spürt man bei der Fahrt eigentlich so gut wie garnicht, aber man hat immer das nötigste dabei.

Ohne Flasche am Bike würd ich mit nem Hip Pack aber nicht fahren.
Jedes mal die Flasche da rausfummeln ist mir zu stressig und zumindest das Dakine Teil wird durch ne schwere Flasche sehr linkslastig.

Hab Verbandszeug, Multitool, Reifenheber, n paar Kabelbinder und Kettenschloss, sowie Schlauch, Pumpe und Handy drin.
Passt alles rein und es ist sogar noch n bissl Platz für Essen.
Und je nach Tour auch ne 500 ml Flasche Cola, zwecks Zucker und Koffein.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Juli 2019)

Ich würde mal noch ne Protektorweste mit Taschen und Option auf Unterbringung einer Trinkblase ins Spiel bringen.
Ich bin da inzwischen gelandet und sehr glücklich damit. Trägt sich deutlich angenehmer als ein Rucksack, bietet zusätzlichen Schutz am Rücken und man bekommt alles drin verstaut. Ich nutze von Scott die Vanguard.








						SCOTT, Protektorjacke Vanguard
					

SCOTT Protektorjacke Vanguard  - schwarz für €179.95 versandkostenfrei bei Gigasport bestellen.




					www.gigasport.at
				



Nur so als Idee...
Hinten in die Taschen passen locker zwei Müsliriegel, ein Handy, Schlüssel, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Tool und Reifenheber.
Und eine 3l_Trinkblase passt auch rein.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. Juli 2019)

Es ging mal los mit "Marathons bzw. längere Feierabendrunden" als Alternative zum Rucksack. So eine Jacke ist gut und schön, aber nicht für den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Juli 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Es ging mal los mit "Marathons bzw. längere Feierabendrunden" als Alternative zum Rucksack. So eine Jacke ist gut und schön, aber nicht für den Einsatzzweck.


Das heißt, ich mache da was falsch wenn ich die für meine Touren und Feierabendrunden verwende? Danke für den Hinweis! Werde ich zukünftig unterlassen. Verrätst Du mir auch für was ich sie verwenden darf, bitte! Und wo kann ich nachlesen was ich auf Touren und Feierabendrunden verwenden darf und was nicht? Bitte auch hier um Hilfestellung!


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich mache da was falsch wenn ich die für meine Touren und Feierabendrunden verwende? Danke für den Hinweis! Werde ich zukünftig unterlassen. Verrätst Du mir auch für was ich sie verwenden darf, bitte! Und wo kann ich nachlesen was ich auf Touren und Feierabendrunden verwenden darf und was nicht? Bitte auch hier um Hilfestellung!



mimimimimi

Es hat dich keiner persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. Juli 2019)

Du machst nix falsch, also keine Panik, alles gut!
Außer das du halt nicht die Frage beantwortest, um die es ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Juli 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Du machst nix falsch, also keine Panik, alles gut!
> Außer das du halt nicht die Frage beantwortest, um die es ging.


Die Frage war, was man verwenden kann um solche Ausflüge zu unternehmen. Und da hab ich von meinen Erfahrungen berichtet. Kein Grund mir besserwisserisch zu erklären dass das nicht geht. Oder hast du auch ein richtiges Argument auf Lager warum ich das nicht machen sollte? Ich bin ganz Ohr!


----------



## schmitr3 (3. Juli 2019)

Die Frage war: "frage ich mich ob ein Hip Bag evtl. auch eine Alternative wäre."
Und um dich ging es doch nirgends nie.


----------



## Vaultier (5. Juli 2019)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich mache da was falsch wenn ich die für meine Touren und Feierabendrunden verwende? Danke für den Hinweis! Werde ich zukünftig unterlassen. Verrätst Du mir auch für was ich sie verwenden darf, bitte! Und wo kann ich nachlesen was ich auf Touren und Feierabendrunden verwenden darf und was nicht? Bitte auch hier um Hilfestellung!



Die von dir beschriebene Jacke ist sicher für Touren mit hohem Trailanteil nicht schlecht und auch vielleicht eine Alternative zum Rucksack. 
Aber da ich was hauptsächlich für Marathons bzw. Marathontraining suche, geht die Tendenz momentan wieder zum Rucksack.

Ich werde nächste Woche mal in den Bike-Laden meines Vertrauen gehen (der auch EVOC-Händler ist) und mir sowowhl Rucksack als HipBag anschauen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Juli 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Die von dir beschriebene Jacke ist sicher für Touren mit hohem Trailanteil nicht schlecht und auch vielleicht eine Alternative zum Rucksack.
> Aber da ich was hauptsächlich für Marathons bzw. Marathontraining suche, geht die Tendenz momentan wieder zum Rucksack.
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche mal in den Bike-Laden meines Vertrauen gehen (der auch EVOC-Händler ist) und mir sowowhl Rucksack als HipBag anschauen.



Vielleicht lässt man dich mal ne Runde damit fahren!

In Willingen war das echt klasse, das man bei Evoc alles testen konnte! Der Neo ist echt vom Tragekomfort ne Offenbarung! Aber bei deinen Bedürfnissen sind wir ja eher beim Stage oder halt der Hip Pack (da würde ich wie bereits gesagt aber den Pro nehmen).


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (5. Juli 2019)

Vaultier schrieb:


> Die von dir beschriebene Jacke ist sicher für Touren mit hohem Trailanteil nicht schlecht und auch vielleicht eine Alternative zum Rucksack.
> Aber da ich was hauptsächlich für Marathons bzw. Marathontraining suche, geht die Tendenz momentan wieder zum Rucksack.
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche mal in den Bike-Laden meines Vertrauen gehen (der auch EVOC-Händler ist) und mir sowowhl Rucksack als HipBag anschauen.


Klar, nen Rucksack taugt sicherlich. Ich bin sehr lange mit Rucksack gefahren und empfinde die Weste als deutlich angenehmer. Da rutscht absolut nix mehr irgendwo hin. War nur so nen Gedanke.


----------



## jazznova (5. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch auf der suche für meine Hausrunde, der Rucksack nervt einfach.

Überlege ob ich den Evoc Hip Pack Pro nehme oder Evoc Hip Pouch 1l nehme.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Pouch ?









						HIP POUCH 1l - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
					

Superpraktische Tasche für die wichtigsten Kleinteile auf kurzen Runden. Die beste Lösung für alle, die gern so unterwegs sind, als hätten sie gar kei...




					www.evocsports.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (5. Juli 2019)

Kommt doch eigentlich nur drauf an, ob du mit oder ohne Trinkblase fahren willst/kannst/möchtest. Wenn Trinkblase, dann Pro, sonst Pouch.


----------



## jazznova (5. Juli 2019)

Net so einfach, eine 600ml Pulle ist am Bike dran wobei wenn es dann doch 3h werden ist das zu wenig.... hätte aber in dem Fall auch den Rucksack....

Teufelskreis


----------



## schmitr3 (5. Juli 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> Net so einfach, eine 600ml Pulle ist am Bike dran wobei wenn es dann doch 3h werden ist das zu wenig.... hätte aber in dem Fall auch den Rucksack....
> 
> Teufelskreis


Tja, dann bleibt ja nur: beides kaufen


----------



## jazznova (5. Juli 2019)

So hab das Pro mit Blase bestellt, macht wohl am meisten Sinn, somit habe ich alles erschlagen von Hausrunde bis zum Tagestrip.
Ich werde berichten, man liest ja nur positives über das Pro.


----------



## jazznova (8. Juli 2019)

So das Hip Pack Pro ist heute gekommen aber ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ich mit dem Ding warm werde.
Klein ist es nicht und so richtig stabil auf dem Gesäß sitzt es auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich auch ungewohnt, die Euphorie hält sich in Grenzen....
Vielleicht wäre das kleinere Pouch doch die bessere Lösung?

Ich muss mal in mich gehen ob es das richtige für mich ist.....


----------



## schaaf-ww (8. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe seit gut 2 Jahren nen Osprey Raptor mit 14 Litern den ich eigentlich immer dabei haben inkl. Multitool, Leatherman, Pumpe, Schlauch und Trinkblase.
Vor kurzem hab ich für nen günstigen Kurs den neuen Hip-Pack Seral von Osprey gekauft und bin bisher auch noch nicht so richtig warm mit dem Teil geworden. Wobei es schon bei den Temperaturen der letzten Woche deutlich angenehmer ist, wenn der Rücken frei bleibt...

Vielleicht ist es nur ne Gewöhnungssache, aber aktuell nutze ich deutlich lieber den Raptor...


----------



## georgauf (9. Juli 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> So das Hip Pack Pro ist heute gekommen aber ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ich mit dem Ding warm werde.
> Klein ist es nicht und so richtig stabil auf dem Gesäß sitzt es auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich auch ungewohnt, die Euphorie hält sich in Grenzen....
> Vielleicht wäre das kleinere Pouch doch die bessere Lösung?
> 
> Ich muss mal in mich gehen ob es das richtige für mich ist.....




Ich wurde mit meinem auch nicht gleich ganz warm, vor allem was die richtige Position anging. Jetzt hab ichs aber seit 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz und wenn ich mit mehr als nur der Flasche im Halter fahr, dann am liebsten mit Hippack. Einfach ein bissl mit der Position und Beladung spielen, gefühlt sitzt meines am besten, wenn es eigentlich ein bisschen zu weit oben ist (denk man sich beim wegfahren).


----------



## decay (9. Juli 2019)

Oder eine kaufen die nicht so riesig wie die Evoc ist.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Januar 2020)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mal ein Hip Pack probieren soll.

Meistens trage ich immer einen Dakine 26L Rucksack, egal ob ich 2 Stunden oder tagelang unterwegs bin. Habe so ziemlich alles im Ruckack: Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Geldbeutel, Handy (2 Stück), Kleidung, Notfalltasche, Nahrung, diverse Ersatzteile.

Das werde ich natürlich in nem Hip Back nicht mehr alles unterkriegen, aber wenn es halt schnell auf ne Hausbergrunde geht, dann brauch ich auch nicht zwingend alles. Trinkblase muss sein, da ich ungern ne Flasche am Rad spazieren fahren möchte und generell kein Freund von Trinkflaschen bin. Kleines Multitool, Handy, Geld, Ausweis kriegt man auch problemlos unter. Schlauch und Luftpumpe, gibt es ne Möglichkeit dass in nem Hip Pack mitzuführen? - möchte wie gesagt nix ans Rad anbringen.

Achja, ich habe folgende Luftpumpe:
Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV

Ist aber halt schon recht groß, ne Überlegung wäre auf CO2 umzusteigen


----------



## georgauf (8. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mal ein Hip Pack probieren soll.
> 
> Meistens trage ich immer einen Dakine 26L Rucksack, egal ob ich 2 Stunden oder tagelang unterwegs bin. Habe so ziemlich alles im Ruckack: Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Geldbeutel, Handy (2 Stück), Kleidung, Notfalltasche, Nahrung, diverse Ersatzteile.
> 
> ...




naja, also die Riesenpumpe wirst wohl eher nicht unterbringen, aber ich hab in meinem Evoc schon oft meine Pumpe mit, halt eine SKS Supershort die auch nur 16cm lang ist, hab ich schon seit vielen vielen Jahren und ist einfach super.
Bin generell einer, der das Hippack recht vollstopft wenns sein muss, hier mal kurz was letztens alles dabei war:

Evoc Hip Pack 3l
Volle 1,5l Trinkblase
Regenjacke (so ein kompaktes Rennradding)
Multitool
Schlauch 29er
eher große Reifenheber von Topeak
zwei Clifbars
Geld
Bremsbeläge
Handy
Haube
Päckchen Tubelessflickzeug
Pumpe
ganz dünne Handschuhe
beim Rauffahren hab ich außen noch meine Knieshoner mit einem kleinen Spanngurt draufgeschnallt

Da geht also schon ordentlich was rein, aber man muss halt vernünftig packen und nicht von jedem Ding die Riesenversion mitschleppen

Nachtrag: CO2 würd ich nicht nehmen, ich habs zwar auch manchmal mit dabei, aber im Grund seh ich keinen Vorteil, gut, der Boost den man für tubeless brauchen kann ist super, aber vom Gewicht her bringts nichts (25g CO2 Kartusche hat 100g, dazu noch einen Kopf, meine SKS wiegt 106g), müll macht man und wenn man mal nicht dran denkt, die leere Patrone daheim wieder zu wechseln, steht man bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit leerer Patrone da, ist so erst einem Freund passiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mal ein Hip Pack probieren soll.
> 
> Meistens trage ich immer einen Dakine 26L Rucksack, egal ob ich 2 Stunden oder tagelang unterwegs bin. Habe so ziemlich alles im Ruckack: Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Geldbeutel, Handy (2 Stück), Kleidung, Notfalltasche, Nahrung, diverse Ersatzteile.
> 
> ...


Nabend, 

schau dir mal die Osprey Hüfttasche an. Ich weiss gerade nicht, wie die heisst. Ich hatte vorher eine evoc und die war kacke, vor allem beladen wie ein Fremdkörper am Rücken. Die osprey sitzt viel angenehmer und neben einer kleinen Pumpe habe ich einen Schlauch, co2 Kartusche (meine Pumpe kann beides) Geld, minitool, riegel und ggf eine kleine Regenjacke drin. Ach ja, Handy und Portemonnaie manchmal auch. Dann wirds aber voll. Die trinkblase ist auch sinnvoller geschnitten, weil die nicht so bauchig wird. 

Ich fahre mittlerweile fast nur noch mit Hüfttasche. 600 ml trinkflasche am Rahmen und 1.5l in der Trinkblase.


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2020)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> schau dir mal die Osprey Hüfttasche an. Ich weiss gerade nicht, wie die heisst. Ich hatte vorher eine evoc und die war kacke, vor allem beladen wie ein Fremdkörper am Rücken. Die osprey sitzt viel angenehmer und neben einer kleinen Pumpe habe ich einen Schlauch, co2 Kartusche (meine Pumpe kann beides) Geld, minitool, riegel und ggf eine kleine Regenjacke drin. Ach ja, Handy und Portemonnaie manchmal auch. Dann wirds aber voll. Die trinkblase ist auch sinnvoller geschnitten, weil die nicht so bauchig wird.
> 
> Ich fahre mittlerweile fast nur noch mit Hüfttasche. 600 ml trinkflasche am Rahmen und 1.5l in der Trinkblase.



Osprey Seral 7 meinst du. Gibt auch noch die kleine Savu 4 (die ist dann eher wie der Evoc). Osprey baut deutlich höher, das heißt die Last verteilt sich besser und es verstaut sich besser! Beim Evoc wird es aufgrund der geringen Bautiefe (vor allem beim Race) dann doch etwas sperrig und er lässt sich nur schwer schließen. Der Pro macht das dank der geänderten Flaschenhalter schon besser aber größer ist das Innenfach auch nicht! Für die normale Runde reicht es aber für die 4h Tour bist dann doch wieder beim leichten Rucksack!

@vitaminc Wenn du keine Trinkblase fahren willst sondern die Flasche am Hippack befestigen willst taugt der Evoc aber gut! So fahren meine Frau und ich ihn (sie den Pro, ich den Race)!


----------



## JensDey (9. Januar 2020)

schulte69 schrieb:


> (meine Pumpe kann beides)


wie heisst die?


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2020)

Bin noch etwas unentschlossen.

Hab folgenden Test gefunden:








						Das beste MTB Hip Bag 2020 – 24 Hüfttaschen im Test
					

Hip Bag, Hip Pack, Hüfttasche, Bum Bag – egal wie ihr sie nennt, sie sind beliebter denn je. Wir haben 24 Modelle für euch im Test.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Im Test gewinnt der Camelbak.
Von Evoc wurde der Race getestet, nicht der Pro.
Wenn sich der Pro besser tragen lässt, dann ist er durchaus interessant, auch wenn preislich echt schmerzhaft.

Der Seral 7 von Osprey sieht auch gut aus.

Auf Trinkflasche am Bike wollte ich verzichten.

Danke für den Hinweis mit CO2. Wenn ich unterwegs nen Platten habe, dann ziehe ich eh nen Schlauch rein, daher brauch ich den Boost nicht. Kleine Minipumpe muss halt Platz finden. Meine Lezyne Microfloor werde ich dann halt nicht mehr mitnehmen können. Die kam doch recht häufig zum Einsatz, da in der Gruppe grundsätzlich alle meine Pumpe haben wollten.

Wie schützt Ihr euren Rücken bzw. könnte das Hip Pack nicht zum Nachteil werden wenn man stürzt?
Durch den Rucksack hat man zwar nen warmen/feuchten Rücken, aber ein gewisser Schutz besteht, allein schon durch die Trinkblase.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> wie heisst die?



gibt es von Topeak, heisst Microrocket.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2020)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Osprey Seral 7 meinst du


ja genau, den besitze ich.


RobG301 schrieb:


> geringen Bautiefe (vor allem beim Race)


ja, ich hatte die Race und die bauchige Trinkblase UND vor allem die dämlichen Riemen zur Weitenverstellung des Gurtes haben genervt. Bergauf wars zu eng, mal eben festziehen war nicht ohne Handschuhe aus etc. vorm Trail möglich. Das fand ich einen der größten Nachteile.


JensDey schrieb:


> wie heisst die?


diese hier habe ich: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Airbone/Dual-ZT-724-CO2-Minipumpe-p50931/


vitaminc schrieb:


> Im Test gewinnt der Camelbak.


den hatte ich mal testweise zuhause, war mir viel zu klein und die volle Trinklblase wurde auch wieder so rundlich.


vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie schützt Ihr euren Rücken bzw. könnte das Hip Pack


Ich habe von IXS einen reinen Rückenprotektor. Den nutze ich oft bei Touren mit dem Hipbag.


Schau dir ggf. die Deuter Tasche noch an, die sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## JensDey (9. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> gibt es von Topeak, heisst Microrocket.


Kann es sein, dass das Teil Hybridrocket heisst? Microrocket sieht nach reiner Pumpe aus.


schulte69 schrieb:


> diese hier habe ich: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Airbone/Dual-ZT-724-CO2-Minipumpe-p50931/


Macht das Pumpen damit "Spaß"? Das sieht nach absoluter Notlösung aus, wenn man von Hand pumpen muss.

Dennoch danke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Macht das Pumpen damit "Spaß"? Das sieht nach absoluter Notlösung aus, wenn man von Hand pumpen muss.
> 
> Dennoch danke


Ne, macht keinen Spaß. Vor allem wenn man von null auf voll pumpen muss. Aber besser als nichts und im Fall der Fälle kann ich damit leben. Und ne Kartusche habe ich immer dabei, insofern kann man auch kombinieren, wenns unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Teil Hybridrocket heisst? Microrocket sieht nach reiner Pumpe aus.
> 
> Macht das Pumpen damit "Spaß"? Das sieht nach absoluter Notlösung aus, wenn man von Hand pumpen muss.
> 
> Dennoch danke



ja, Hybridrocket, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (9. Januar 2020)

Hab mir vor paar Monaten zum FR Trail 20l Rucksack auch den hip bag pro gegönnt und finde das Teil klasse.
Jedoch hab ich mir noch den Fidlock Unibase dazu gekauft fürs HT um eine 950 Flasche mit Kappe zu haben. Finde wenn die Trinkblase mit 1-1,2l gefüllt ist, spürt man das Gewicht schon und es bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz darin. Für Minitool, Pumpe, Salami, Schlauch, Taschentücher etc. schon, aber im Hauptfach wird es eng. Seitlich ist mit Handy und Zigaretten  besetzt Meine Pumpe ist nicht ganz klein und passt gut rein und hat noch Platz. Hab mir die wegen dem Kopf gekauft

Hatte es auch mal bereits mit einer Flasche im Bag hinten seitlich probiert und hat mir gut getaugt auf der Runde. Vielleicht mal ein Test wert ohne Blase und statt dessen eine oder zwei Trinkflaschen mit jeweils 600-750ml.

Edit: Hab den Pro genommen, beim Race scheinen nicht alle mit dem Halt und der Verstellung zufrieden zu sein. Hab es bisher nicht bereut. Hält auf dem Trail HT wenn es rappelt sehr gut.


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin noch etwas unentschlossen.
> 
> Hab folgenden Test gefunden:
> 
> ...



Ich trage eine Bliss Weste oder Jacke und die geht runter bis zum Steiß, also schützt auch vor einer in der Tasche befindlichen Pumpe oder seitlich befestigen Flasche.

Der Pro hat den "Klett"-Gurt der Rucksäcke und verrutscht dadurch nicht. Beim Race verstellt sich je nach Beladung der Gurt außer man näht sie fest, aber dann hast die Verstellbarkeit nicht mehr gegeben! Würde mir wünschen das der Gurt des Pro auch an den Race kommt!

In den Evo passt meine Lezyne CNC Digital Gauge HV gut rein! Die ist nicht länger als die normale kleine! Microfloor ist natürlich etwas länger! Für Notfälle hab ich immer noch eine CO2 Patrone mit Pumpenkopf am Rad mittels eines Louri-Frame-Strap befestigt. War im Rennen immer recht praktisch weil halt doch schneller in der Hand als hinten aus dem Hippack, der doch recht voll war, gekramt.


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab mir vor paar Monaten zum FR Trail 20l Rucksack auch den hip bag pro gegönnt und finde das Teil klasse.
> Jedoch hab ich mir noch den Fidlock Unibase dazu gekauft fürs HT um eine 950 Flasche mit Kappe zu haben. Finde wenn die Trinkblase mit 1-1,2l gefüllt ist, spürt man das Gewicht schon und es bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz darin. Für Minitool, Pumpe, Salami, Schlauch, Taschentücher etc. schon, aber im Hauptfach wird es eng. Seitlich ist mit Handy und Zigaretten  besetzt Meine Pumpe ist nicht ganz klein und passt gut rein und hat noch Platz. Hab mir die wegen dem Kopf gekauft
> 
> Hatte es auch mal bereits mit einer Flasche im Bag hinten seitlich probiert und hat mir gut getaugt auf der Runde. Vielleicht mal ein Test wert ohne Blase und statt dessen eine oder zwei Trinkflaschen mit jeweils 600-750ml.
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben für Pro vs. Race!


----------



## clemsi (9. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin noch etwas unentschlossen.
> 
> Hab folgenden Test gefunden:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn der hier sicherlich wenig Zuspruch erntet, aber ich habe seit längerem den Bontrager aus dem Test im Einsatz. Am Rad habe ich eine 500ml Flasche, im Bontrager eine 700er, dazu Tool, Windweste, Handy, Riegel. Der Bontrager ist mit Sicherheit kein Platzwunder, aber für mich beispielsweise perfekt für die große Feierabend Runde und andere Touren bis 3h.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2020)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Ich trage eine Bliss Weste oder Jacke und die geht runter bis zum Steiß, also schützt auch vor einer in der Tasche befindlichen Pumpe oder seitlich befestigen Flasche.
> 
> Der Pro hat den "Klett"-Gurt der Rucksäcke und verrutscht dadurch nicht. Beim Race verstellt sich je nach Beladung der Gurt außer man näht sie fest, aber dann hast die Verstellbarkeit nicht mehr gegeben! Würde mir wünschen das der Gurt des Pro auch an den Race kommt!
> 
> In den Evo passt meine Lezyne CNC Digital Gauge HV gut rein! Die ist nicht länger als die normale kleine! Microfloor ist natürlich etwas länger! Für Notfälle hab ich immer noch eine CO2 Patrone mit Pumpenkopf am Rad mittels eines Louri-Frame-Strap befestigt. War im Rennen immer recht praktisch weil halt doch schneller in der Hand als hinten aus dem Hippack, der doch recht voll war, gekramt.



Habe auch ne Bliss Arg Weste, aber ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen eine Protektoren-Weste mit Hip Pack zu kombinieren, da könnte ich doch gleich beim Rucksack bleiben?

Bzgl Fidlock. Auf der Eurobike 2019 hat Fidlock die neue Fidlock 590 Flasche vorgestellt. Auf der Webseite findet man allerdings nur 450 und 600. 

Edit: Fidlock bringt die neue 590er voraussichtlich Februar/März.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Habe auch ne Bliss Arg Weste, aber ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen eine Protektoren-Weste mit Hip Pack zu kombinieren,


Ich habe diese Weste https://ixs.com/ixs-flow-veste-oberkoerperprotektor-grau und ICH finde die Kombi aus Weste mit Hipbag angenehmer als Rucksack. Die Weste kann man quasi unter alles anziehen, was nicht zu eng ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2020)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Weste https://ixs.com/ixs-flow-veste-oberkoerperprotektor-grau und ICH finde die Kombi aus Weste mit Hipbag angenehmer als Rucksack. Die Weste kann man quasi unter alles anziehen, was nicht zu eng ist



Puh, damit hat sich dann das Thema Atmungsaktivität / Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit auch weitestgehend erledigt?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Puh, damit hat sich dann das Thema Atmungsaktivität / Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit auch weitestgehend erledigt?


Einen Tod muss man sterben ? Mich stört es nicht, die Beweglichkeit und das Gefühl ohne Rucksack ist es mir wert.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Januar 2020)

Ich liebe meine Osprey Seral 7 Hip Bag:








						Seral 7
					

Grenzenloses Trailvergnügen. Die speziell fürs Biken entworfene Hüfttasche Seral 7 bietet eine interne Trinkblase – perfekt, wenn du schnell unterwegs sein willst. Die Seral Hüfttasche bietet alles, was du für einen Tag unterwegs brauchst und kommt dir bei technischen Passagen nicht in die Quere...




					www.ospreyeurope.com
				




Hat genügend Platz für gefüllte 1,5l Trinkblase, Jacke, Tools, Handy und Snack, wenn man das will. Lässt sich auch fast leer super verzurren und spürt man kaum bzw. vergisst man, egal ob voll oder leer.

Trinkschlauch hält bombig und lässt sich während der Fahrt ohne viel Gefudel am Magneten festmachen.

Nie mehr ohne auf den Feierabendrunden und gemäßigten Geländetouren.


----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Habe auch ne Bliss Arg Weste, aber ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen eine Protektoren-Weste mit Hip Pack zu kombinieren, da könnte ich doch gleich beim Rucksack bleiben?
> 
> Bzgl Fidlock. Auf der Eurobike 2019 hat Fidlock die neue Fidlock 590 Flasche vorgestellt. Auf der Webseite findet man allerdings nur 450 und 600.
> 
> Edit: Fidlock bringt die neue 590er voraussichtlich Februar/März.



Mich stört beim beladenen Rucksack der Zug an den Schultern (kriege ich Rückenschmerzen von) und selbst die Weste ist atmungsaktiver als der Rücken eines EVOC Rucksack oder meines Ergon BA3.


----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Puh, damit hat sich dann das Thema Atmungsaktivität / Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit auch weitestgehend erledigt?



Kommt auf die Weste an. Die Bliss hat zwar keinen massiven Schutz aber ist dafür relativ atmungsaktiv. Die neue 661 Recon Kollektion mit dem Koroyd Rückenpanzer oder die Scott Weste (Modellname weiß ich gerade nicht) soll auch sehr gut sein! Ist natürlich alles schlechter als freier Rücken ohne Rucksack/Weste.


----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2020)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Einen Tod muss man sterben ? Mich stört es nicht, die Beweglichkeit und das Gefühl ohne Rucksack ist es mir wert.


Geht mir ganz genauso! Wenn ich bedenke, dass ohne Protektor selbst bei langsamen Stürzen auf dem Trail viel passieren kann ist es mir das "Schwitzen" wert


----------



## Florent29 (13. Januar 2020)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Weste https://ixs.com/ixs-flow-veste-oberkoerperprotektor-grau und ICH finde die Kombi aus Weste mit Hipbag angenehmer als Rucksack. Die Weste kann man quasi unter alles anziehen, was nicht zu eng ist



Mache ich auch so. mit der gleichen Weste.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Puh, damit hat sich dann das Thema Atmungsaktivität / Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit auch weitestgehend erledigt?



Wie bei JEDEM Rückenpad. Egal in welcher Form oder Umhüllung.


----------



## gokus (16. Februar 2020)

Weil's grad dazu passt





						Evoc HIP PACK RACE 3L - Hüfttasche - Red/Neon Blue
					

Evoc HIP PACK RACE 3L - Hüfttasche - Red/Neon Blue




					www.bike24.at


----------



## seventy7 (14. August 2020)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Evoc Hip Back und dem Hip Back Pro? Habe aktuell die 1L-Variante, die mir auf Dauer wohl zu knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## baconcookie (14. August 2020)

beim pro hast du die option noch 2 trinkflaschen zu montieren.

ich werfe mal das dakine hotlaps 2l in die runde, hab ich jetzt ne weile, hat auch bei regen und matsch den inhalt trocken gehalten, hat auch ne trinkflaschenoption und kostet ein bruchteil von evoc
aktuell leider schwer zu bekommen, kommt aber immer mal wieder rein








						Hot Laps 2L - schwarz
					

Die Dakine Hot Laps Gürteltasche hat ein 2L Volumen und eignet sich für fahrradtouren, wanderungen und dem Alltag. Sie verfügt über einem verstellbarem Hüftgurt und das atmungsaktive Air Mesh Rückenteil sorgt immer für ein angenehmes...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seventy7 (14. August 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> beim pro hast du die option noch 2 trinkflaschen zu montieren.
> 
> ich werfe mal das dakine hotlaps 2l in die runde, hab ich jetzt ne weile, hat auch bei regen und matsch den inhalt trocken gehalten, hat auch ne trinkflaschenoption und kostet ein bruchteil von evoc
> aktuell leider schwer zu bekommen, kommt aber immer mal wieder rein
> ...


Cool, danke für Deine schnelle Rückmeldung! Fahre eh mit ner Fidlock und das reicht meist vollkommen für die schnelle Runde bis zum Kiosk danach. 

Und ja, Evoc hat so seine Preise, die ich Gott sei Dank nicht 1:1 zahlen muss.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (15. August 2020)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Evoc Hip Back und dem Hip Back Pro? Habe aktuell die 1L-Variante, die mir auf Dauer wohl zu knapp bemessen ist.


Der Hip Pack Pro hat zusätzlich noch den breiten AIRO FLEX Hüftgurt, den man auch von den Rucksäcken kennt. Finde ich persönlich besser, als den dünnen Gurt.


----------



## brasax (15. August 2020)

Ich habe den 1l und den Pro mit Blase von Evoc.

Für die kurze Runde tut es die Fidlock und der 1l Hip Bag für Schlüssel, Handy, etc

Ansonsten der Hip Bag Pro, schon angenehmer als mit einem Rucksack, vor allem bei den Temperaturen. Die Trinkblase lässt sich gut tragen und stört kaum.

Rucksack kommt dann bei längeren Fahrten zum Einsatz. Ich sauf pro Stunde einen guten Liter, da brauch ich dann die große Trinkblase.


----------



## teamscarpa (17. August 2020)

Jetzt wo schon die Experten hier sind, ich suche einen Nachfolger für meine Innenhose mit Polster und Stautaschen! Derzeit habe ich von Spezi die SWAT Innenhose die Staufächer sind genau das was ich bräuchte, der Rest wie Schnitt und Sitzpolster ist bei der Hose nicht für mich gemacht  Gibt es hier Alternativen? Danke


----------



## georgauf (18. August 2020)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Jetzt wo schon die Experten hier sind, ich suche einen Nachfolger für meine Innenhose mit Polster und Stautaschen! Derzeit habe ich von Spezi die SWAT Innenhose die Staufächer sind genau das was ich bräuchte, der Rest wie Schnitt und Sitzpolster ist bei der Hose nicht für mich gemacht  Gibt es hier Alternativen? Danke



Ja, da gibts einige, am besten suchst mal mit Stichworten im Gravelbereich. Unter andrem gibts eine von 8bar.


----------



## Poldi78 (20. August 2020)

Ich werf hier mal noch eine günstige Variante ein, die bei mir tadellos funktioniert:

Rockrider Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase MTB All Mountain schwarz


----------



## baconcookie (23. August 2020)

Hier mal ein Beispiel was man alles mitnehmen kann ohne Rucksack und ohne komplett überpackt zu sein.


----------



## Permafrost (5. Juni 2021)

Ich Kram mal den Thread hier raus

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2,5L hipbag bin loose riders? Wie is die innen aufgebaut?








						Loose Riders Hüfttasche C/S Camo/Black Heather | Maciag Offroad
					

Loose Riders MTB Hüfttaschen C/S online bestellen ✓ JETZT 30% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				




Wie ich finde mit 50€ recht interessant


----------

